# Fat Girls and Weed



## subcool (Feb 22, 2010)

While I am not a fan of Country music last week while we were out eating wings this song was playing on the speakers and I went and found it today.
If it wasn't about Reefer it would probably #1

hxxp://www.last.fm/music/Renegade+Rail/_/Fat+Girls+and+Weed

What do you think?

Sub


----------



## the chef (Feb 22, 2010)

Couldn't get the link but have heard the song. It's back home with a twist!


----------



## Budders Keeper (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks subcool...laughing my fanny off through the whole thing.


----------



## Irish (Feb 22, 2010)

yeee-haw

when we both get the munchies, a corndog is all we need, and fat girls, and weed...when ya pick one up, ya get weak in the knees...lol...

lol. lol.


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 23, 2010)

Class schtuff.  Nice find.  Where'd you say you ate wings?


----------



## subcool (Feb 23, 2010)

Just a local Pub that has cheap wings once a week 

Sub


----------



## Cowboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Guess that I am an old fart because that is not CW. It is just a bunch of noise.

Give Willi or Merle any day.


----------



## dragracer (Feb 23, 2010)

:yeahthat:


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Feb 23, 2010)

That's more country than a bucket of hair! :holysheep:

I always loved the definition of country music that one of the greatest country songwriters, Harlon Howard said many years ago:  Three chords and the TRUTH!


Hmmmm...  almost a dose of Skynyrd balladesque hillbilly poetry...:hubba:


----------



## budiholi (Feb 24, 2010)

im like cowboy country is waylon willie hank loretta dolly
the ole ones like us antiques


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 24, 2010)

These guys you guys keep mentioning as old school country boys all were rebels, outcasts, and--ta-da--outlaws once upon a time themselves.  Excepting Merle of course.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 24, 2010)

let me guess...do any of you have that no fat chicks bumper sticker on your ride? 


It seems as if the ladies arent finding this very amusing. I tried listening but couldnt hear it very well..


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 24, 2010)

2Dog, I don't even ask anyone who's obviously pregnant when the due date is anymore--had a social accident in my younger days concerning that and it's really embarrassing for both parties.


And I'm just a forum jerk by day--by night I'm under the control of the wife and she sees to  it that I behave.  Crummy job, but someone has to do it.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks all of you, I needed a laugh this morning


----------



## Cowboy (Feb 24, 2010)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> These guys you guys keep mentioning as old school country boys all were rebels, outcasts, and--ta-da--outlaws once upon a time themselves.  Excepting Merle of course.



Well I am an old outlaw and apt to die one. And lets not forget David Allen Coe. Big outlaw. I do listen to The Son's of The Pioneers sometimes, but they where always the good guys.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 24, 2010)

ya gotta love DAC!!!  now thats good country!  "The Ride" one of my all time favs....and of course if that aint country I'll kiss your @@@!....and many many more!


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 25, 2010)

Kevin Kinney, James McMurtry, Lyle Lovette, Steve Earl, James Earle Keen--Country?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey Zip...how ya been?  I haven't seen you for a bit!


----------

